# Greenhouse Seeds WHITE RHINO vs. Nirvana WHITE RHINO



## Toastes (Jan 16, 2009)

To growers and fellow tokers:

I'm deciding between Nirvana's and Greenhouse Seed's WHITE RHINO.

Let me know of your experiences with growing and smoking both. 

Which grows better? Which high is better?

I'm planning to get the seeds very soon, so any help would be much appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## vaporking (Jan 16, 2009)

get mr. nice seeds medicine man... this is the original white rhino and is quality heads and tails above the rest.. havent grown ant as of yet got the nirvana version going now , but my mates medicine man was easy for him to grow and produced well, and the smoke was sit you down and think about it....


----------



## cocoxxx (Jan 16, 2009)

i have just finished a grow with greenhouse wr. very easy to grow, quite lemony/pungent smelling , grew no more than 2 feet, high yeilding ( 65 grammes, 1 plant, under a 250w warm white envirolite and 2 2700k 22w cfls, have yet to smoke any yet as it is still curing, but you just know its going to ueber weed..... will let you know!!!


----------



## SSHZ (Jan 16, 2009)

I agree w. vapir- Mr. Nice's Medicine Man is GREAT.......... very popular in my area when it's around.


----------



## davemoney (Jan 27, 2009)

cocoxxx said:


> i have just finished a grow with greenhouse wr. very easy to grow, quite lemony/pungent smelling , grew no more than 2 feet, high yeilding ( 65 grammes, 1 plant, under a 250w warm white envirolite and 2 2700k 22w cfls, have yet to smoke any yet as it is still curing, but you just know its going to ueber weed..... will let you know!!!


now thats a nice yield off one plant! what size pot did you use??


----------



## powerisknowlege (Jan 27, 2009)

I would like to hear about white rhino from nirvana as well


----------



## Goldy (Jan 28, 2009)

anyone know wts up with Mr Nice? nowhere seems to be restoking any of shantibabas strains.. anyone know some seedsbanks that still have some? esp. any G13 crosses


----------



## Dankwise (Jan 29, 2009)

The kings of cannabis vs. Cheap Imitator like to hear some actual customer reviews, heard both good and bad from both, but there are much better up to date strains out there like rhinowreck tranwreck, {the real one not the green house imitation} crossed with White Rhino socal clone only though, good luck with your selection


----------



## cocoxxx (Feb 3, 2009)

15 litre in canna coco


----------



## Goldy (Feb 4, 2009)

i dont feel that arjan is the king of cannabis. hes just up his own arse.


----------



## Love1Fear (Feb 5, 2009)

I have 4 white rhino seeds in a bubble ponics system I'll let u know how they turn out in a few months haha. I keep a very detailed journal on how they are growing so check it out if ya want. Hope yours turn out great! -Mia


----------



## joseaf (Feb 5, 2009)

I have one that is growing well under 400w HPS. I have about 4 weeks to go.


----------



## pamaris (Feb 5, 2009)

I have .05 grams of my White Rhino left- it is the beez neez. Don't have time for a proper report, but this was VERY easy to grow-- NO problems, good yield, quick finishing... and it is a strong, psychedelic, wavy (as in ocean waves of pleasure) narcotic high. I always try the "cheap stuff" first- more often than not the more expensive stuff is overpriced. If the cheap Nirvana strains stop hitting it for me I'll shell out for "luxury" seeds... but if it ain't broke...


----------



## REEFS (Feb 5, 2009)

Dankwise said:


> The kings of cannabis vs. Cheap Imitator like to hear some actual customer reviews, heard both good and bad from both, but there are much better up to date strains out there like rhinowreck tranwreck, {the real one not the green house imitation} crossed with White Rhino socal clone only though, good luck with your selection


the only thing greenhouse is king of is advertisement, and buying cannabis cups.


----------



## greenhouseJim (Feb 5, 2009)

I grew some Nirvana WR a few months back. Ended up with a few oz's that lasted me awhile. Was on par with 100-120$ a 1/4 that you get around my area (shwag is usually 30-40). I've had better, but can't really complain. A friend of mine said he didn't like it cause it was actually too strong for him. *shrug* maybe it just wasn't his type of high? The bad thing is, I had a couple of plants and there was a good bit of variance. :/


----------



## Love1Fear (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## Greenisgold (Feb 21, 2009)

I grew GH WR and they were tempermental little bitches. Some of the smallest plants I have ever grown, with the most problems. That is one strain I will never grow again (from GH). I have their Big bang and can't wait to see if that strain of theirs sucks as well.


----------



## bud2befree (Feb 21, 2009)

"BING BING BING i CONCUR!!!! HE'S WAY UP HIS OWN ARSE!!! HEAD FIRST!


----------



## xrayspecs (Feb 21, 2009)

yeah i cant stand the greenhouse, so true about arjan loving himself and them buying the cup. some american tourists go to amsterdam and vote for whatever strain the greenhouse is promoting because they get a couple of freebies. such bs. some nice seeds but no better than anywhere else.


----------



## grow4relief (Feb 26, 2009)

I got a pack of the GH and Nirvana White Rhino. I only planted 3 seeds of each, not during the same cycle, and got one female GH and two from Nirvana. Thats not really a fair comparison, and it wasn't side by side. That said the GH did have the edge in my view. But I was really happy with the Nirvana and will grow it again. Maybe do a side by side if I can next time. So many strains so little time. I MUST try the medicine man now that I've been educated.


----------



## NoSaint (Feb 27, 2009)

REEFS said:


> the only thing greenhouse is king of is advertisement, and buying cannabis cups.


Their advertising and plant names and looks sure are nice though! Other than I've given up on their seeds.


----------



## REEFS (Feb 27, 2009)

NoSaint said:


> Their advertising and plant names and looks sure are nice though! Other than I've given up on their seeds.


You have given up on their seeds?? I thought they were the best lol. Have you had some bad exp. I should not even wasting my time with this thread Green House & Nirvana both suck ass.


----------



## davemoney (Feb 27, 2009)

REEFS said:


> You have given up on their seeds?? I thought they were the best lol. Have you had some bad exp. I should not even wasting my time with this thread Green House & Nirvana both suck ass.


who do you recommend?


----------



## Goldy (Feb 27, 2009)

Mrnice. but he seems to have stopped releasing seeds. its been ages since i seen them restoked on a seedbank. but try through his site. mrnice.nl


----------



## Reeny (Feb 27, 2009)

Since this is a discussion about White Rhino I do have a question for experienced growers.

I started my White Rhino on the same day as a Lemon Skunk. I call my White Rhino my short bus plant. The Lemon Skunk is 4 or 5 inches tall and my WR is very small. It looks healthy, new growth is happening but it looks more like ground cover than a Cannibis plant.

I do suspect this is not normal, but there have been a few mentions in this thread about them being small plant. I guess I am asking how small is small? Maybe I should call my plant Verne Troyer.


----------



## NoSaint (Feb 27, 2009)

Reeny said:


> Since this is a discussion about White Rhino I do have a question for experienced growers.
> 
> I started my White Rhino on the same day as a Lemon Skunk. I call my White Rhino my short bus plant. The Lemon Skunk is 4 or 5 inches tall and my WR is very small. It looks healthy, new growth is happening but it looks more like ground cover than a Cannibis plant.
> 
> I do suspect this is not normal, but there have been a few mentions in this thread about them being small plant. I guess I am asking how small is small? Maybe I should call my plant Verne Troyer.



My white rhino i had came up in a y shape. got to be about 3" tall. Looked healthy, thick stem, new growth. Just never grew upwards. Looks like a little joshua tree or some shit...I tossed it out.

I got an alaskan ice fem to sprout and actually make it out of the dirt. Just saw that tonight...lets pray it goes beyond that point.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Feb 28, 2009)

Here's my 9 Nirvana White Rhinos, they've grown really strong and fast but already i can see some seriously different phenos.
If i find a nice male in here i may cross it with my arjans ultra haze #1.
In any event i'll report back once i'm well into flowering.


----------



## Reeny (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the responses guys. Guess since its a fem seed I will keep it unless I need the room in my grow area. If it gets too crowded it will be removed.

Nice looking plants Spruce.


----------



## haze2 (Feb 28, 2009)

Yo Spruce whats up with that Ultra Haze #1 how did it come out??


----------



## SpruceZeus (Feb 28, 2009)

haze2 said:


> Yo Spruce whats up with that Ultra Haze #1 how did it come out??


heres my smoke\grow report from her.


----------



## haze2 (Feb 28, 2009)

Spruce nice fuckin report bud, youre rite it doesnt look like many trichs cause theyre so small. Awesome job though bro and excellent yield report. Kepp it up keep it green


----------



## B.C Chef (Jan 19, 2010)

Greenisgold said:


> I grew GH WR and they were tempermental little bitches. Some of the smallest plants I have ever grown, with the most problems. That is one strain I will never grow again (from GH). I have their Big bang and can't wait to see if that strain of theirs sucks as well.


Hey I just finished GH big bang....huge producer over 3 1/2oz but not very strong unfortunatley. I would not grow again but I just finished a GH lemon skunk which is KILLER and cheap.


----------

